# Cant mount cdrom drive in linux



## nzoomed (May 2, 2005)

I am having trouble getting to mount my cdrom drive in linux
running a 2.6 kernel
on a basic linux system with busybox and some other basic programs
i am using it for an mp3 player called elmp
if i mount my cdrom drive eg.

mount /dev/hdd /mnt/mnt1

i get:
Mount: mounting /dev/hdd on /mnt/mnt1 failed: no such device or address

I can mount my other hard disks ok without any problems, i know the cdrom drive works too, i have connected it on both channels as master and slave as hdc and hdb and it still will not mount
linux appears to pickup the cdrom drive when the kernel boots too.
Any help will be very much appreciated


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

See if trying to mount /dev/cdrom works any better......

if not do an ls of your /dev directory and tell us whats in it....


----------



## nzoomed (May 2, 2005)

*ive tried that, still did not work*

i have all the hard disk devices in the dev folder, hda right up to hdd, with partition numbers up to 4, eg hda1, 2, 3, 4, etc.
I will grab a list of what is there, for you anyway

What else should be there to get the cdrom working?

i made a link to /dev/hdd as cdrom and tried mounting to it that way, but it still did not work.

when the kernel boots, it tells me that the cdrom is found on ide1 as hdd.

and cdrom support has been compiled into the kernel.

Thanks
Shaun


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

if im not mistaken (which I very well might be) the cdrom is under /dev/cdrom rather than /dev/hd_ (which are reserved for hard disk devices).


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Actually /dev/cdrom is a link to the device (for my PPC machines it has always been /dev/hdc). I'd like to see the output from dmesg and the contents of /etc/fstab.


----------



## mr-e-commerce (Jun 7, 2006)

Type: "cat /etc/fstab" and post the output if you can, it should contain a line similar to this one below:-

/dev/hda /media/cdrom0 iso9660 ro,user,noauto 0 0


----------



## nzoomed (May 2, 2005)

*its ok, i have sorted it now*

i thought my kernel had cdrom drivers compiled into it, but not all cdrom drives were, so i recompiled it the other day, and now it is working


----------

